# The Veritas O1 Bench Chisels - reviewed



## rpalm

Not only a great review but a lot of basic and not so basic chisel info.
Thanks,Robert


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie)

great review


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for a very well done and informative rewiew 

like the box match the chiesels quality 

Dennis


----------



## Chris208

Great review! I learned a ton about chisels.

Thanks!


----------



## superdav721

A well rounded review. Thank you, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## dustyal

Thanks for taking the time to post your review… Being an amateur, I learned more about chisels here than from other articles I've read. Well done review.


----------



## Ken90712

One of the better reviews I have read on here! Well done, great photos and look fwd to getting a set of these and trying them out!


----------



## TDog

Derek

Thank you, just when I had decided what chisels to buy…
This great review on an excellent chisel set come across…LOL

They look great plus a great set of tests and images to for a really good chisel tour…
I am digging the tang and socket style construction. Plus it is great to see an attractive dark and very durable finish in something besides beech or light hornbeam,

Great review…


----------



## bobasaurus

Very informative review. I've been considering a high-end chisel set for a while, and was pretty much sold on a set of the Lie-Nielsens, but this is making me reconsider. I'd still have to choose the steel… I'm not sure if I'd want the O1 for ease of sharpening and low bevel angles, or the A2 / PM-V11 for edge retention at the cost of extra sharpening time (and the A2 dislikes low bevel angles, from what I hear). The Veritas chisels are a hair more expensive, and claim the price will increase by 20% for the PM-V11 steel version.


----------



## doordude

thanks derek for the great and precise review.when i held a new stanely 750; the handle felt very small in my hands. and i don't have big hands. but with your picture, holding the L.V. and the stanely, i can see the difference.
i was leaning to the L.N. chisels because of the A2 steel and the sweeping taper of the edges for dovetails.
but the shorter handle on the L.N. could be a deal breaker.
thanks for the food for thought.


----------



## fernandoindia

GReat review Derek. And very nice box


----------



## lwoodt

Ecellent reveiw Derek.Thanks and i enjoy the rest of yor reveiws as well.


----------



## mafe

Great review Derek.
It sounds like Veritas made a good job there.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## gsmarvel

Thanks for the review and the chisel box idea. I bought the chisels and made a box like yours.


----------



## derekcohen

Hi Gregg

Let's see a pic of your box.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------

